

Bacteria as the agent for forming ice - ChuckMcM
http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/20110524/sc_livescience/surprisingfindlivebacteriahelpcreaterainsnowhail

======
ChuckMcM
Ok, this is an interesting twist. Bacteria that cause ice nucleation resulting
in snow and hail. It also makes you wonder if we should add a disinfectant to
the deicing sprays for aircraft.

